# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 7 >  cung cấp vỏ đậu xanh và phế phẩm đậu xanh - 0937392133

## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các loại vỏ đậu xanh, hạt đậu xanh, đậu xanh tróc vỏ với số lượng lớn. 
**Hàm lượng vỏ đậu xanh như sau: đạm trổng là 7.84%, xơ thô: 29.83%, công dụng dùng để làm thức ăn chăn nuôi cho bò, heo và gà
Hàm lượng phế phẩm đậu xanh tróc vỏ như sau đạm tổng là 25.03%, xơ thô là 4.18%, công dụng dùng để trộn thức ăn chăn nuôi cho gia súc.*
*Hạt đâu xanh có kích thước sau như 3,6mm, 3.8mm và 4.2mm, công dụng để làm giá hay làm thực phẩm. Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn cung cấp đậu xanh tróc vỏ.* 
*Quý khách có nhu cầu xiên lệ số đt là 0937392133 hay skype hangtran087*

----------


## trungtam1

*HOTLINE 0937.164.139 – Địa chỉ trụ sở 2 : 437 huỳnh tấn phát ,CÓ MẶT TẠI NHÀ QUÝ KHÁCH 30P ,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành**sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh tại nhà ,* *trạm bảo hành*Sửa chữa máy tắm nước nóng tại nhà tp hcm,
*
Trung Tâm Bảo Hành máy nước uống nóng lạnh tại quận 7, Sửa máy nước nóng lạnh quận 7, 

sửa máy nước nóng 
**máy trực tiếp,** sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh** sukara**,*
*sửa máy nước nóng* *gián tiếp ,** sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh* *Alaska* *,*

*sửa máy nước uống nóng lạnh** không lạnh ,** sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh kangaroo* *,*

*mua bán máy nước nóng cũ giá cao tại nhà ,* 

*sửa máy nước uống nóng lạnh** kém lạnh,** sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh Sharp* *,*
*
Trung Tâm Bảo Hành máy nước uống nóng lạnh tại quận 7, Sửa máy nước nóng lạnh quận 7, 

sửa máy nước uống nóng lạnh , thay lọc nước tại nhà , sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh 
**Samsung* *,* 
* thu mua bình nóng lạnh tại nhà giá cao, thanh lý cay nóng lạnh cũ giá cao , sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh* *Sanyo* *,* 

*sửa máy nước uống nóng lạnh** công nghiệp ,** sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh* *media* *,*

*sửa máy nước nóng* *không nóng,** sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh* *Daewoo* *,*

*sửa máy nước nóng** ít nóng,** sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh Aqua Power**,*
*
Trung Tâm Bảo Hành máy nước uống nóng lạnh tại quận 7, Sửa máy nước nóng lạnh quận 7, 

sửa máy nước nóng rò điện , sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh sanaky 
**,*
*sửa máy nước nóng sì nước , sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh** fujie**,*

*sửa máy nước uống nóng lạnh chảy nước , sửa chữa máy nước uống nóng lạnh Coway* *,*

*bơm ga máy nước uống nóng lạnh** bị dàn nóng ,** sửa chữa máy tắm nước nóng Panasonic* *,*
*
Trung Tâm Bảo Hành máy nước uống nóng lạnh tại quận 7, Sửa máy nước nóng lạnh quận 7, 

sửa chữa máy tắm nước nóng Ariston 
**,** sửa chữa máy tắm nước nóng Centon* *,*
*sửa chữa máy tắm nước nóng** legend ,* *sửa chữa máy tắm nước nóng** Ferroli**,*

*sửa chữa máy tắm nước nóng* *Rossi* *,** sửa chữa máy tắm nước nóng* *Joven* *,*

*sửa chữa máy tắm nước nóng* *legend ,** sửa chữa máy tắm nước nóng** detkeys ,* 
*
Trung Tâm Bảo Hành máy nước uống nóng lạnh tại quận 7, Sửa máy nước nóng lạnh quận 7, 

sửa chữa máy tắm nước nóng
** letton ,* 
*
CÔNG TY TNHH DỊCH VỤ KỸ THUẬT SỬA CHỮA ĐIỆN LẠNH THIÊN PHÚC
Điện Thoại liên lạc nhanh : 0866.838.160 – 0966.019.263 – 0903.646.605*

*Đc trụ sở chính :** 2/2/7 Lê Thúc hoạch, phú thọ hòa , tân phú*
*
Trung Tâm Bảo Hành máy nước uống nóng lạnh tại quận 7, Sửa máy nước nóng lạnh quận 7, 
*
*sửa máy giặt , sửa tủ lạnh , sửa máy nước uống nóng lạnh , sửa máy* *tắm* *nước nóng , sửa lò viba , sửa lò vi sóng* *, * *sửa chữa máy hút bụi ,* *sửa máy lọc không khí , sửa máy rửa chén , sửa tivi ,** sửa* *máy* *lạnh .*

----------

